# Good News!!



## AJ-Coops (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi FF,

I know I don't message alot, am abit of a browser, but know how nice it is to hear good news from people...........we got approved yesterday for 1-2 upto 4yrs     We are both so happy - the panel were all very nice and asked us 4 questions, which were fine nothing too daunting    They were very impressed with the life book, which I am so pleased about and thank FF for as I got lots of great ideas on here   

Really looking forward to the next part of our journey and hope the wait is not too long.

Just want to say thanks for all the brill support and advice and without knowing it, FF has always been such a positive site and so glad I found it  

All the best to everyone else on the journeys.

Coops
x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations Coops & DH!

Its a fantastic feeling to get approval.  Hope your wait isn't too long.

Love
Ot x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Well done, great news! hope you celebrated!!!

 

Julia x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Fab news Coops!

   

Hope you hear some news very soon!!!

x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

congrats!!!!   

really pleased for you both.


love camly  x x x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!

Love Andrea
x


----------



## kate101 (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi,  Congratulations you must be thrilled.  Can I ask what a Life Book is?

thanks,

Kx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

AJ- fab news on your approval- i hope your "wait" is short for your family to be complete

xxx

PS we didnt do a "life book" for panel either

x


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Congratulations coops hope your wait is a short one.
Sarah


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

congrats to you both
good luck for the future xxx


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Congratulations 

Such a great feeling and sooo exciting too looking forward to what will be.

HHHxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Congratulations I hope you find the right match for you very soon.

Cindy


----------



## AJ-Coops (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi All,

Many thanks for all your congratulations, it really means alot  

It does seem that LA's do vary alot with what they require, timescales etc.  We were asked to put together the life book for panel so they could have a look.  As we didn't know ages/sex of children, it was quite generic really, mainly photos of the house/garden/cat/family.  I also did alot of cutting out pictures of kids tv characters (charlies & Lola, pooh bear, princesses, night garden etc) and stuck in the book and asked what they would like to have in their bedroom, what they would like to watch on tv.  Also, cut out pictures of meals/fruit/veg and again asked what is their favourite and what would they like to eat for breakfast/tea.  At the end I wrote "Our family is now complete with you" and stuck on a heart shape mirror - this great idea I got on FF  

I hope that all makes sense, but please ask if there are any more questions - I know how useful tips/advice is on this site   

All the best to everyone else and even if I don't post much, I shall be reading and updating if there is any news for us  

Coops
xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

congratulations hun, i hope you are not waiting too long for a match 

pam xx


----------



## Rachelbee (Oct 25, 2005)

Fantastic! Congratulations to you both! Hope it won't be too long til your new family joins you xx


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Congratulations Coops.  Hope you hear soon about a match.

Tracey x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congrats to you both  

Laine xx


----------

